# Can you bring over the IR threads?



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 27, 2002)

Hey there, folks!  I'm here at last, on the new ENBoard.

  I'll second Holy Bovine on the other thread here:  cheers to Morrus and the others for the site!
  Really.  The ENBoards are great, and you'all kept them going.

  However, although I am here, my IR threads are not!  
  My beautiful IR threads ... what have you done with my beautiful threads?!  (if you've woven them into clothing, I will never forgive you ...)

  There is no Archive on this new board ... I was inclined to take my archived threads from the old board, and put them in the In Character section, if you'all don't mind.

  Morrus, is there any possibility you could still bring them over from the soon to be read only boards?
  Especially the huge one that was in the archives?

  I'd really appreciate it if you could!

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Darkness (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi Edena, good to see you! 
(BTW, if you don't know yet, I used to be The Shadow of My Former Self.)

I believe that importing threads from the old boards is not possible.  However, as soon as things have calmed down around here (i.e., all the old regulars have registered and most everyone has tried out all the nifty new features), the old boards will go online again, but read-only...


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 27, 2002)

We do need an archive here!  I'll look into it.

I asked about selectively importing threads, and it's impossible. But at least the old boards will go read only in a week or two, and we'll have access to them.


----------



## Someguy (Jan 27, 2002)

Is it me...or is P-cats avatar an animated gif?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 27, 2002)

Hey there, Darkness (Upper Krust)!  Glad to see you again!
  Hey there Piratecat. (grin)  Heh, I'm here now, and hopefully my third IR will rock and roll.  We'll see.

  Would it be ok with all of you if I copied my IR threads from my personal archives (I have them all backed up, every one of them!!), and placed on these boards?
  Perhaps, on the In Character boards, or in Storyhour?

  Also, when I do attempt the third IR in March, where should it be?
  This is important.
  Out of sight, out of mind, is powerful, and I see the In Character forum is buried beneath another forum (that is, one must select one forum, then another to access IC.)
  I mean, it's up to you all, obviously, but I need to know, and request consideration on this matter.

  The first IR took place solely in General RPG (the top board.)
  The second IR started in General RPG, stayed there a while, then migrated to In Character.

  Wherever you'all decide it should be, tell me, and I'll post to RPG General that it will take place on that board in question (I'll also e-mail Col Pladoh, and tell him.  I e-mailed him and asked him if he was interested in joining this silly mess, and his response was vaguely positive.)

  By the way, on an unrelated matter ... I have learned Peter Jackson is going to release a Director's Cut DVD, but it will only be 3 hours 28 minutes long.
  I do hope PJ is lying.
  I have had a mild reaction to this news, which can be summed up in the following:

  BY ALL THE GODS, IT'S AN OUTRAGE, AND IT MUST NOT STAND.
  I WANT THAT 4 HOUR, 30 MINUTE DIRECTOR'S CUT DVD.
  THE WORLD WILL END IF PETER JACKSON DOES NOT RELEASE THAT DVD.

  Just a mild opinion ...

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Darkness (Jan 27, 2002)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Hey there, Darkness (Upper Krust)!*



I'm not Upper Krust; I used to be The Shadow of My Former Self.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 27, 2002)

Heh, my goof.

  Hey there, Shadow of My Former Self (but not any more!)

  Nice to see you again.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 28, 2002)

Edena, I'll see about setting up an archive.

I'd like you to start the Ir thread in General. When it has momentum, we'll move it to In Character.  Fair enough?

In the mean time, if you copy the other threads in, please put them in In Character; that way, we can move them to the new archive w/o too much hunting.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 28, 2002)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Heh, my goof.
> 
> Hey there, Shadow of My Former Self (but not any more!)
> 
> Nice to see you again. *



No problem. And nice to see you again, too!


----------



## dcollins (Jan 30, 2002)

And I'm certainly hoping that the older boards will be searchable once they're re-activated.


----------

